# Article - Vitamin D and Pain



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I thought of you guys when I read it....also posted it on my board.Read the whole article here: http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...avorashealthkey


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

The article is very interesting.However it doesnt account for people who live in Queensland Australia where it is "beautiful one day, perfect the next"(Advertising slogan!)I long for a cloudy day! Anyway my daughter is in chronic pain from her IBS! Gilly


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting K9, that was really interesting.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here is another article about Vitamin D that was posted to the Co-Cure mailing list:


> quote: Vitamin D is Key: Deficiency Linked to Chronic Diseases (Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome News) ImmuneSupport.com03-10-2004 New discoveries link vitamin D deficiency with many chronic diseases. Coaxed by the sun, it may stop cells from perilously misbehaving


Here's a link to the full article: http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5466


----------

